# Zwergseerose



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab vor mir eine __ Zwergseerose _(Nymphaea pygmaea " Helvola")_ zu kaufen.

Jetzt hab ich eine Frage. 
Braucht sie besondere Ansprüche, wie spezieller Boden oder Dünger?
Und sind 15 € für die Seerose als Preis OK?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

Preis ist okay. Sie braucht Sonne und das Rhizom sollte einigermaßen waagerecht in Lehm eingepflanzt werden, wobei der obere Teil des Rhizoms "freiliegen" sollte. Ob du sie schon im ersten Jahr düngen solltest, hmm....Falls ja, vermische einen Klumpen Lehm mit Osmocote-dünger und postiere ihn unterhalb des Rhizoms. Achte darauf, dass der Dünger an der Wurzel bleibt und nicht im Wasser verteilt wird, denn sonst blüht nicht nur deine Seerose, sondern auch noch die Algen  
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Hab noch mal eine Frage. 
Ich wollte sie in einen Topf/Kübel pflanzen. 
Wie groß muss der Topf sein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

Du mußt Dich mit Deiner Seerose beeilen, denn nach Mitte August sollte man keine Seerosen mehr pflanzen. Später reicht ihr unter Umständen die Zeit bis zum Wintereinbruch nicht mehr aus um ordentlich anzuwachsen, und dann kann es sein, daß sie im Winter erfriert. 

Für '__ Helvola' reicht bereits ein Topf mit 11cm Durchmesser aus, sie ist wirklich ein Zwerg.


Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Keine Sorge, ich hab sie heute eingepflanzt.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Hab noch mal ne Frage.
Könnt ihr mir sagen was für 2 Seerosenarten das sind?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

ich schätze, dass es sich um eine James-Brydon handelt. die dunkelt im Laufe ihrer Blühperiode nach, sprich, sie wird immer roter. blütendurchmesser bis 10 cm. teichtiefe 40-100 cm. Blühfreudig.
Käme das hin?
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2004)

Hi Tina.

Das sind 2 verschiedene Seerosen (2 verschiedene Pflanzen)! Beide stehen in einer Tiefe von ca. 60-70 cm.

Die __ James Brydon ist doch eine Kirschrote und wird noch viel dunkler, da denke ich nicht das es eine ist.
Blühfreudig sind sie eher nicht.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hi Mirko,

ich glaube trotzdem, daß die rechte Seerose eine James-Brydon ist. Wirklich kirschrot ist sie nur ganz kurz vorm Verblühen. Ich habe einige Seerosenblüten gehabt, die nahezu blaßrosa waren, als sie sich öffneten und einem Kirschrot nahekamen, als sie verblühten. Die Blühfreudigkeit hängt natürlich auch vom Düngen ab.

die linke Seerosenart kenne ich nicht.
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
ich glaube nicht, dass es eine __ James Brydon ist, sie ist wirklich zu hell und zu ungefüllt...

Die , die ich schon gesehen habe, war auch am ersten Tag schon ziemlich rot und deutlich stärker gefüllt..


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Ich will mir demnächst (im Frühjahr) eine orangen farbene Seerose kaufen. Jetzt weis ich aber nicht so recht welche Sorten wirklich orange sind!
Auf Werners Seite steht ja die '__ Sioux' wird orange, bei Naturagart steht aber wieder das sie rosa wird. Wie sieht sie denn nun wirklich aus, die Bilder sehen auch überall anders aus. Und wie siehts mit der 'Solfatare' aus, ist die richtig orange oder der '__ Aurora' bzw. 'Andreana' ?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

hallo Mirko,

Werner und Nymphaion haben beide recht. __ Sioux machen einen Farbwechsel von Rosa beim Aufblühen zu Orange nach Kupferrot durch. Für die Sorten "Paul Harriot" und "Indiana) gilt ähnliches. Aber vorsicht: die orange-farbenen Seerosen sind nur bedingt winterhart.
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
Werner ist Nymphaion.... nurmalso nebenher....


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Danke erst mal.

Und was ist mit der 'Solfatare' und '__ Aurora' bzw. 'Andreana' ?
Sind das richtig orangene?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,
das sind alle Veränderliche..

Die __ Aurora z.B. ist am ersten Tag Gelb-orange und wird dann rot..


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Welche würdest du mir als orange empfehlen?
Und wie ist das mit winterhart, sind die wirklich nur bedingt winterhart?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,
ich würde die __ Sioux nehmen..
Wenn sie so etwa 40cm Tief steht, sollte ihr nichts mehr passieren..

Die __ Aurora wird wirklich mehr rot als orange.. scahu doch mal hier:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Sorry, wenn ich nerve, hab aber noch mal ne kleine Frage zur Solfatare.
Ist die orange oder wird sie auch eher dunkler?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,
ich schreibe hier mal die Blühfarbenkurve auf..


weiß mit gelben Schein------>chromgelb,kupfrigrosa------->orangegelb

Die Solfatare ist auch eine Veränderliche.. das siehst du schon, wie sie sich verfärbt.....
Ich würde sagen, das ist eine der "Orangesten" Seerosen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich habe mich natürlich verschrieben: ich meinte Werner und Naturagart.
Tschüs
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2004)

Hi Tina,
das pasiert manchen öfters mal..


----------

